# Cayman GTS



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes.... and thank you


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

In a heartbeat. Gorgeous. I'd take it over a base Carrera. 911 purists be damned! ~$10k less than the base 911 and it's only off it's performance by 10 bhp. Runs a non-turbo engine. Electronics package is top shelf. What's not to love?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As soon as I win the lottery I will order one


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Agreed, my favourite current Porsche.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

GuitarsCanada said:


> As soon as I win the lottery I will order one


Only $76k man...just save for a few years.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I won't race you in a BMW-750 but I'll be there in style.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I won't race you in a BMW-750 but I'll be there in style.


Don't fall for BMW's marketing schemes Steadly, they are cars for people who are overcompensating. Similar to having too many pedals, multiple boards or owning a Gibson.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it, but I'd take a 911 over it any day.

I also like the Panamera and Boxter.

Putting the Porsche badge on a frigging SUV was the worst thing they've ever done IMO.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I won't race you in a BMW-750 but I'll be there in style.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Don't fall for BMW's marketing schemes Steadly, they are cars for people who are overcompensating. Similar to having too many pedals, multiple boards or owning a Gibson.


Or a Mesa Triple Rectifier? Gotta have more rectifiers than the next guy.

I'm with Milkman, the 911 rules, mostly because you can get a cab.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Don't fall for BMW's marketing schemes Steadly, they are cars for people who are overcompensating. Similar to having too many pedals, multiple boards or owning a Gibson.


You are absolutely right. However, they lose their value in a hurry. I've come close to buying a couple low mileage ones in the $10,000.00 range but I wasn't in the car market when they were available.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Don't fall for BMW's marketing schemes Steadly, they are cars for people who are overcompensating. Similar to having too many pedals, multiple boards or owning a Gibson.


Those there could well be understood as fightin' words partner.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I won't race you in a BMW-750 but I'll be there in style.





vadsy said:


> Don't fall for BMW's marketing schemes Steadly, they are cars for people who are overcompensating. Similar to having too many pedals, multiple boards or owning a Gibson.


Hmm, according to your comment, my d!ck should be growing 7" in the wrong direction. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

vadsy said:


> Don't fall for BMW's marketing schemes Steadly, they are cars for people who are overcompensating. Similar to having too many pedals, multiple boards or owning a Gibson.


:sFun_dancing::sFun_dancing::sAng_scream:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

My wife (through her job at the time) got to drive 6 laps on the Montreal F1 course in Michael Schumacher's Ferrari Enzo with him back in '03. Her husband wasn't invited - although she has taken me to California a couple times to check out some awesome rides. Best drive for me was getting a Mustang GT500 up to 162 mph across the desert. Before I took off, the guy who arranged it for us told me I had to get the car up above the temperature of the asphalt - which was 145F. 

"Ok... That sounds doable..."


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Caymans are nice cars but give me a 911 GT3 RS anyday just like this one.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

You silly city boys, ya'll can't carry any amps in those Germangofastcars










DW


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Or a Mesa Triple Rectifier? Gotta have more rectifiers than the next guy.
> 
> I'm with Milkman, the 911 rules, mostly because you can get a cab.


Agreed, more Triples means more better and a BMW has lots of trunk space. You could fit a couple of Triples, 2 pedalboards and a few Gibsons in the trunk. The key here is to have more than the next guy.



Steadfastly said:


> You are absolutely right. However, they lose their value in a hurry. I've come close to buying a couple low mileage ones in the $10,000.00 range but I wasn't in the car market when they were available.


Sounds like the marketing has already seeped deep, no matter, I support you in getting a BMW and a couple of Mesa Triples. BTW, low miles for $10K sounds like a great deal just don't blame Gibson when all the transmission fluid empties into your cup holders, common problem in these cars.



sambonee said:


> Those there could well be understood as fightin' words partner.


They could be this is the internet after all but they are not, at least not towards 99.8% of the folks on here. Seriously though, I come here as a self appointed expert with years of experience in using all of these things to overcompensate.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> BTW, low miles for $10K sounds like a great deal.


They don't come up very often but now and again, especially in the Toronto area which is not too far from me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> They don't come up very often but now and again, especially in the Toronto area which is not too far from me.


Well, best of luck. Just don't be blaming BMW or Gibson marketing schemes when the repair bills put you in the poorhouse.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Putting the Porsche badge on a frigging SUV was the worst thing they've ever done IMO.


I used to have a Cayenne, so I'll disagree. Having something that was fast and that I could also off road was great fun. And it also drove awesomely unlike other offroaders. And being a truck, it didnt matter if it got all scratched up. Wonderful vehicles............


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'm firmly in the Cayman (even if it's a Boxster with a hard roof, or as Top Gear christened it, a Coxster) camp over the 911. It's way better looking and is actually mid-engined instead of being an overgrown beetle. 

Neil


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

TA462 said:


> Caymans are nice cars but give me a 911 GT3 RS anyday just like this one.


A 911 GT will always be the pinnacle of car perfection for me, but they're made out of unobtanium. I can't really see a financial path that would put one in my driveway. A Cayman on the other hand...that I can see being a reality...

And if I could own a 911, it'd be a Singer-rebuilt one. Specifically:










That is _perfection_.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Accept2 said:


> I used to have a Cayenne, so I'll disagree. Having something that was fast and that I could also off road was great fun. And it also drove awesomely unlike other offroaders. And being a truck, it didnt matter if it got all scratched up. Wonderful vehicles............


Cayenne would be nicer if Infiniti hadn't eaten Porsche's lunch with the FX-series. Styling- and performance-wise they kicked Porsche's ass with it when they both first dropped. And the QX70 is kind of continuing that tradition. The Cayenne's styling still looks a little whale-ish but the QX...oh man...just killer.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

911 has always been my dream/lottery car, though I like the looks of the 80's 90's one's better - I can't point to a specific year or sub-model as I've never had the dough to go seriously looking :/ The Cayman is HOT but I'd still probably take an older 911 over the new model.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keto said:


> 911 has always been my dream/lottery car, though I like the looks of the 80's 90's one's better - I can't point to a specific year or sub-model as I've never had the dough to go seriously looking :/ The Cayman is HOT but I'd still probably take an older 911 over the new model.


Me too. Like a 930. I think this one is a '79....


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Sneaky said:


> Me too. Like a 930. I think this one is a '79....


Minus the whale tale and it's perfect.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm confused!

I'm no car guy, If I had the money, I would buy a Mini, a Fiat 500 or a Smart. The smaller, the better. And seriously, I can handle almost every trip with my legs, bike, common transports or taxi.
But, I have a Les Paul, a Mesa Mark 1 and a Telecaster, my pedalboard is pretty smal Rat - Big Muff - Phaser - DMM. I guess my "inconsistent" choices in gear are in direct link with my car choices!!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Cayenne would be nicer if Infiniti hadn't eaten Porsche's lunch with the FX-series. Styling- and performance-wise they kicked Porsche's ass with it when they both first dropped. And the QX70 is kind of continuing that tradition. The Cayenne's styling still looks a little whale-ish but the QX...oh man...just killer.


Uh, the FX cant go offroad, its not even in the same class as the Cayenne. One is an SUV, the other is a nice looking CUV that would get stuck on a lawn. As for the QX, it aint anywhere near as fast as the Cayenne, well the FX isnt really either. 170mph in a Cayenne is fun..........


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I much prefer Porsche styling over Infiniti, new or old, car or truck.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I much prefer Porsche styling over Infiniti, new or old, car or truck.


While both make some good looking cars, I never understood why people buy based on looks. You sit inside, so you dont see the car as you drive. The drivers seat has always been the focus of any Porsche, even the low powered 914, or 924, excellent cars to drive. The 924 had such a great control layout, and seating position.............


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Accept2 said:


> While both make some good looking cars, I never understood why people buy based on looks. You sit inside, so you dont see the car as you drive. The drivers seat has always been the focus of any Porsche, even the low powered 914, or 924, excellent cars to drive. The 924 had such a great control layout, and seating position.............


Marketing... I kid, mostly. 

As with most things in life, I look at it and I judge first on how it looks, sorry but I can't help it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I used to have a Cayenne, so I'll disagree. Having something that was fast and that I could also off road was great fun. And it also drove awesomely unlike other offroaders. And being a truck, it didnt matter if it got all scratched up. Wonderful vehicles............



And probably one of the better SUVs you can buy.

I just really hate SUVs and to a lesser degree, trucks.

Seeing the badge of what is my dream car, on an SUV was somehow disturbing. Yup, I have issues.

- - - Updated - - -



vadsy said:


> I much prefer Porsche styling over Infiniti, new or old, car or truck.



So do I, and I own an Infiniti G37 Coupe.

But really, it's like they're both gorgeous and one maybe just a wee bit more gorgeous than the other.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> While both make some good looking cars, I never understood why people buy based on looks. You sit inside, so you dont see the car as you drive. The drivers seat has always been the focus of any Porsche, even the low powered 914, or 924, excellent cars to drive. The 924 had such a great control layout, and seating position.............



I've often said much the same things. I agree we place too much emphasis on the out side of the car, but then again, why give a crap what the outside of your house looks like?

I do think the inside is very important. I like a cozy feeling cockpit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Accept2 said:


> Uh, the FX cant go offroad, its not even in the same class as the Cayenne. One is an SUV, the other is a nice looking CUV that would get stuck on a lawn. As for the QX, it aint anywhere near as fast as the Cayenne, well the FX isnt really either. 170mph in a Cayenne is fun..........


"Can go" and "do go" are very different things. I'll bet the vast majority of Cayenne's sold see the same tarmac as FX's. Cayenne's have improved, but pre-2011 model they were bloated, mostly underwhelming next to things like the FX50. It took the 2011 S to start to right the original wrong that was the Cayenne. Horses for courses in the end, but let's not be coy here: the Cayenne ain't the segment-dominating entry Porsche hoped it would be. Hell, the latest revisions are built on the same platform as the VW Toureg.

I also think Infinit does a better cockpit.

But really, we're arguing who's hotter, aren't we? Naomi Watts or Charlize Theron? Either would be aces...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The Touareg (don't forget the "a"), the Audi Q7 and the Cayenne all share the same underpinnings. The VW is far and away the best styled. Now Porsche is introducing the Macan, shared with the Q5 and Tiguan, sort of a mini Cayenne.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

WCGill said:


> The Touareg (don't forget the "a"), the Audi Q7 and the Cayenne all share the same underpinnings. The VW is far and away the best styled. Now Porsche is introducing the Macan, shared with the Q5 and Tiguan, sort of a mini Cayenne.


Don't disagree on the Touareg being the nicest of the bunch. Oddly, I believe the Q7 is the only one of the three that offers a third row, which is weird.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Putting the Porsche badge on a frigging SUV was the worst thing they've ever done IMO.


It pretty much revitalized the company.
And i absolutely love driving mine.


TheRumRunner said:


> You silly city boys, ya'll can't carry any amps in those Germangofastcars


and I can carry my amps!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

puckhead said:


> It pretty much revitalized the company.
> And i absolutely love driving mine.
> 
> and I can carry my amps!


I'm sure you do. Porsche does not make junk.

My amp fits in the trunk of my car, but I prefer using a van or truck to move gear.

I guess for me, a Porsche SUV is like a Ferrari or Lamborghini SUV. There's just something about it that seems weird.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think that it would have been more accepted if it had the body of a 959. With all of Porsche's offroading success in the past you would think that people would have been more accepting of it..........


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TA462 said:


> Caymans are nice cars but give me a 911 GT3 RS anyday just like this one.


The aftermarket-looking "decorations" on this car cheapens it for me.
It looks like something a Tint King would have done to a Porsche circa 1988.
To me, what makes the Porsche a classic, is its perennial understatedness, as opposed to an over-achiever-look-at-me Ferrari or Lambo. and the hot rod esthetics on a Porsche, detract from that, to my eyes.

I really like the Cayman, even if it is essentially paying a premium for a hard top Boxter. 
I actually do think it looks nicer than a somewhat ubiquitous 911, and when I was car shopping in 2009, had considered getting one (but with Baby 1 on the way, a 2 seater would not have worked out for me).

- - - Updated - - -



Accept2 said:


> While both make some good looking cars, I never understood why people buy based on looks. You sit inside, so you dont see the car as you drive. The drivers seat has always been the focus of any Porsche, even the low powered 914, or 924, excellent cars to drive. The 924 had such a great control layout, and seating position.............


Theres just something about getting into a beautiful car every day that gives some of us a warm and fuzzy feeling. yes, once you are inside, you don't see the car as you drive, but that's a bit like saying "why have a beautiful high maintenance wife? when you make love in the dark, you don't see what she looks like!". It just isn't the same, man. lol


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> While both make some good looking cars, I never understood why people buy based on looks. You sit inside, so you dont see the car as you drive. The drivers seat has always been the focus of any Porsche, even the low powered 914, or 924, excellent cars to drive. The 924 had such a great control layout, and seating position.............


I love those old 914s. Realistically, that's probably the only Porsche I'll be able to afford. That or a 944, and I'd rather have a 914 anyway 

As for the Cayman, it's a sweet-looking car, but I'd probably go for a 911 if I had the kind of scratch to be seriously looking at a car in that range. There's something about a model that's been around for 50+ years that's appealing to me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> I'd probably go for a 911 if I had the kind of scratch to be seriously looking at a car in that range.


Agreed, 911 twin turbo. Took a few rides in one and did some quick country jaunts alongside. The car behaved unlike anything else I've witnessed on the road. Quick and nibble while maintaining control and all without breaking a sweat at brisk speeds.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I love those old 914s. Realistically, that's probably the only Porsche I'll be able to afford. That or a 944, and I'd rather have a 914 anyway
> 
> As for the Cayman, it's a sweet-looking car, but I'd probably go for a 911 if I had the kind of scratch to be seriously looking at a car in that range. There's something about a model that's been around for 50+ years that's appealing to me.


There's 2 old junk-but-not-quite-scrap 914's in a yard in a small town I go to every couple of months. Often been curious to try and figger out what a restoration would take.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Agreed, 911 twin turbo. Took a few rides in one and did some quick country jaunts alongside. The car behaved unlike anything else I've witnessed on the road. Quick and nibble while maintaining control and all without breaking a sweat at brisk speeds.


It's twice the price of the Cayman though -- I'm not sure how they're comparable. I'd always _rather_ have the $150,000, but I'm more likely to be _able_ to afford the $75,000 car!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

iaresee said:


> It's twice the price of the Cayman though -- I'm not sure how they're comparable. I'd always _rather_ have the $150,000, but I'm more likely to be _able_ to afford the $75,000 car!


Yea true, if I remember correctly the owner said it was actually over $200K for him in the end, truth or not. I should have put it as "911 _but with _twin turbos". Not really comparable and not really realistic for me even at $75K for the basic version but the only real experience I've had with a Porsche and so I tend to always drift that way. I guess it's one of the many dreams for me I thought I'd mention.


----------

